#  > GELUID FORA >  > RECORDING & BROADCAST FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Microfoon Fout!?

## Timmehh

Hallo iedereen,

Mijn naam is Tim.

Mijn probleem is dat ik een microfoon heb, 'Shure C608'.
Maar als ik iets met deze microfoon opneem is het geluid heel minimaal.
Je hoort mij wel maar het geluid is heel zacht, zodra ik dichtbij ga hoor je me goed maar als ik de microfoon 5 cm van mijn mond hou is het geluid echt heel zacht.

Zou iemand mij hier misschien mee kunnen helpen.
Alvast bedankt.

Met vriendelijk groet,
Tim

----------


## djspeakertje

Welke apparaten gebruik je om het geluid op te nemen?


Daan

----------


## Timmehh

Het enige wat ik nu gebruik is Audacity..

Ik weet niet of dit voldoende zal zijn.

----------


## djspeakertje

Hoe heb je microfoon aangesloten op je computer?

----------


## Timmehh

Op mijn geluidskaart achter op mn computer, roze/rode ingang...

----------


## djspeakertje

Dat verklaart een boel. Een microfoonsignaal is een heel zacht signaal, en de meeste standaard geluidskaarten zijn niet in staat om dat signaal genoeg te versterken voordat het digitaal gemaakt wordt. In dit geval heb je twee oplossingen; je koopt een interface (geluidskaart) met een microfoonvoorversterker, waardoor het signaal wel sterk genoeg wordt, of je koopt een nieuwe "USB" microfoon die je via USB direct op de computer aan kan sluiten. Als je de microfoon ook in andere situaties gebruikt dan thuis is de eerste optie makkelijk, omdat je je eigen microfoon gewoon overal kan gebruiken, als je een USB microfoon aanschaft kan je voor onder de 100 euro een microfoon aanschaffen die kwalitatief een stuk beter is dan je huidige microfoon.


Daan

----------


## Timmehh

Dus als je een van de twee zou moeten kiezen zou je voor een usb microfoon gaan neem ik aan?

----------


## RonaldH

Kijk hier eens: http://www.hobby-hour.com/electronic...microphone.php en dan bij "connecting dynamic microphones".

----------


## laserguy

Meestal kun je in de software van de driver van de geluidskaart ergens een boost van +20 dB geven op het microfoonkanaal. Dat helpt al heel veel. Helaas zit er ook dikwijls dan een pak meer ruis bij. Een goeie externe geluidskaart met goeie microfooningang is dan toch wel aan te bevelen.

----------

